# Leaking Solenoid Valve in Gaggia Baby Class



## Jamtart (Jan 5, 2009)

I had some water leaking down from around the portafilter when pulling a shot.

Naturally, I assumed that it was the gasket, especially as it felt very hard when I removed it. Alas, it was the same with the new gasket, and after making a coffee with the lid off, it was obvious that the water was leaking from inside the solenoid valve.

1. It's still under warranty. Does anyone know what's happening with Gaggia service?

2. I'd rather buy a solenoid and fit it than wait for ages with no coffee machine. Who stocks a CEME 5316?

I'd appreciate any info


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

If you could get hold of the older large solenoid that would be better for you, there is a design flaw on the new smaller solenoid valve, hope that helps


----------



## Jamtart (Jan 5, 2009)

meatman said:


> If you could get hold of the older large solenoid that would be better for you, there is a design flaw on the new smaller solenoid valve, hope that helps


Thanks meatman.

Is this the solenoid from other Gaggias and do you know if it has the same connectors/fittings etc..?


----------



## Jamtart (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a couple of photos of the problem part......

This is the complete solenoid assembly...










Here is the problem part. Pretty obvious from the crack in the pipe where the leaking water comes from! It strikes me as being pretty unfixable, but being a stubborn b*****d, I'm going to have a go!


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

the one you have is the new style, the old one is larger and fittings are the same, they were used on, classic,tebe,paros,old baby. regards


----------



## Jamtart (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorted!

Tommy at EspressoParts.com had a spare valve stem knocking about and it fits perfectly!

Well worth checking out his site as he seems to have lots of "hard to find" bits in stock.

http://www.espressoparts.co.uk


----------

